# Port St. Joe Christmas - New Year fishing



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Got the camper set up at Presnell's late afternoon on Christmas day and then it was off to the marina for some fishing, but no luck. But for the next seven days Lane and I fished at the marina early and then launched boatin the ICW at White City. We limited on Specks everyday except the last day when we came up short due to warm weather and poor tides. Our good friend Skip Griffies fished with us several days and added fish to the freezer. Sizes ranged from a very few 15" to 22" with the average at 17". Also caught and kept several slot reds.

Adding to the excitement, we caught stripers, croaker, sheephead, brown bass, largemouth bass, pinfish, robinfish, stingray, and something that resembled a large gray deflated volleyball that bled and squirted ink. Below are our daily keeps of specks and reds. In addition to our keepers, there were many short throw backs, and several catch and releases after we had filled our limit but still had bait (live shrimp- gulps just didn't get it on this trip)

12-26-07










12-27-07










12-28-07










12-29-07










12-30-07










fishnLane




























Mitch's Big'un - 22" 3.75 lb.










Lane's Fav.










Perfect end to Perfect Days


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very good--Thanks--BT66


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## old dog (Nov 13, 2007)

Nice fish! I had some good trips there this winter using glo 1/4 DOA's and Gulps. (Nuclear Chickens and glo's).

OD



Oh, and ran into your buddy Skip at the "T" he and another guy were broken down in the new boat and we had to give them an assist. Seemed like nice guys. They were really warpin' the trout when we came up on them. (using shrimp).


----------

